# z31 vs z32



## nickz3188 (Sep 27, 2007)

anyone know which parts are compatible between the 2...i was thinkin bout usin the z32 brakes on my 87 z, i'm just too lazy to go in and look at the different bold patterns


----------



## BabyDrew (Dec 31, 2007)

nickz3188 said:


> anyone know which parts are compatible between the 2...i was thinkin bout usin the z32 brakes on my 87 z, i'm just too lazy to go in and look at the different bold patterns


The bolt patterns are the same, but you can't use them. The calipers and discs are completely different. I don't know of any parts that will crossover without some mod.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Use search, it's been discussed before.


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

yes parts can be re-fitted to the Z31, rotors, calipers, brake booster, master cylinder. rods, pistons, rings, crank can also be used (crank with some machine work) and other parts.


----------



## Davmart (Jul 28, 2010)

I am having great difficulty getting hold of an electric window motor for my 1989 Z31 - yet I am inundated with replies to enquiries offereing me one for an 89 Z32. Does anyone know if these can be practically adapted to fit


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

Davmart said:


> I am having great difficulty getting hold of an electric window motor for my 1989 Z31 - yet I am inundated with replies to enquiries offereing me one for an 89 Z32. Does anyone know if these can be practically adapted to fit


They are essentially the same between years. 84-89 Z31.

try this:
Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## Davmart (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for Car-part.com contact. Looks useful. On this do you know whether the left hand window motor in UK RHD cars is the same as the left hand motor in US LHD Cars?

On the Z31/Z32 Issue - I am assumimng all is the same in this respect between 84 and 89. My question is whether the Z32 motors (89 to 98?) can be adapted practically for use with a Z31 (84 to 89)


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

No, Z32 window motors won't work on a Z31 and a left hand door is the same inside whether it's JDM or USDM


----------

